# Official April 2008 Desktop Thread



## techno_funky (Apr 1, 2008)

*Posting Guidelines:*

** Do not post full images, post only thumbnails or direct links*
*(host your images at www.imageshack.us get the thumbnail code from there and paste it here)*

** All posts with full images can be deleted by the mods*

** The desktops thread is not to be used to post images of pornographic or otherwise provocative nature.*

*Please keep this board clean.*

** It is reccomended that you post your desktop images with the following information:*
** Visual Style: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Wallpaper: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Icons: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*
** Programs: Name/where you got it (A link would be helpful).*


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

*imgsync.com/thumbnail/img/9795876screenshot.png


Gtk/Xfwm  :  Elegeant Brit (  *www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit?content=74553)

Icons :  Elementary ( *www.opendesktop.org/content/show.php/Elementary+Icons?content=73439)

Programs : Conky(*conky.sf.net/) with custom config.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 1, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2181/2379369818_8d93a3bbc4_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3286/2379367850_c535b1c88a_m.jpg
​


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice April Fool Wallie Giga... and rayraven . nice desktop !


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 1, 2008)

thanks BBthumbhealer

nice username  but the previous one was good..


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

BBThumbHealer said:


> ... and rayraven . nice desktop !



Thanx mate.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

@giga:zabardast Desktop!

@ravan:saw the same in some other threads too 
wait for my gentoo gnu/linux screenshot to hit this thread soon


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^ ^Just posted yesterday in GNU/Linux screenshot thread 
And btw, whats the config you gonna try gentoo on?

P.S: Dude, I aint no demon, its raven not *ravan*.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 1, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @giga:zabardast Desktop!



Thanks!

The wallpaper on the right screenshot is called "Dawn of Ubuntu". It looks awesome in both xp's zune theme and ubuntu's human theme.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

sorry raven!(donno I always in my mind spell ray ravan   )
I had already used twice gentoo back in 2004 and 2006.
but as of now installing gentoo is damn easy!with gui and CLI installers!

I am trying gentoo on p4 2.8Ghz HT prescoot,384MB DDR-I,7300GT 256MB dedicated,915GV mobo .
u can get latest snapshots from *funtoo.org


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Lemme know how long it goes,
I've got a P4 2.4 with 256megs on a Intel 845.
Still thinkin of installin or not.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 1, 2008)

^such older desktops really need Gentoo yaar!try it!I just booted the livecd and it seems very easy when compared to what it was 5 yrs back ( my 2 cents-dont use anaconda based installer-it is buggy ,u can install gentoo via chroot from other distros too,but a lil bit tough for someone.no problemo if u have the gentoo guides)


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 1, 2008)

^Actually ,Zenwalk is really fast on that setup.
You might not believe me , but it boots in less than 25 seconds,
to desk from lilo.
I wanna try gentoo to learn , not for the speed.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 1, 2008)

@Giga: First one is awesome.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> @Giga: First one is awesome.



lol 

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3105/2381302745_16b7e93a2b_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3143/2381308759_fc0e5e24ca_m.jpg
   *farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2382142672_98e60ce53d_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2382144222_8c7e445f63_m.jpg 

​


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

Debian Lenny netinstall, bare minimum install , bye bye Ubuntu
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14533_vy4y6/1.jpg


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 2, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> lol
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3105/2381302745_16b7e93a2b_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3143/2381308759_fc0e5e24ca_m.jpg
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2382142672_98e60ce53d_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2382144222_8c7e445f63_m.jpg
> ...





T159 said:


> Debian Lenny netinstall, bare minimum install , bye bye Ubuntu
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14533_vy4y6/1.jpg




Cool


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 2, 2008)

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/8500/picture1su8.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Debian FTW!!!*



T159 said:


> Debian Lenny netinstall, bare minimum install , bye bye Ubuntu
> *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/14533_vy4y6/1.jpg


hey!Congrats @t159  and ur desky looks cool!esp the avatars are scary though 

now configure lm-sensors to show the cpu,mobo temperature


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 2, 2008)

yeah, cool desk @ T159


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 3, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2382142672_98e60ce53d_m.jpg
> 
> ​



I just love this Vector Hot Balloons Wallie... Me Too once set this earlier ... And once again , nice desktop Giga !


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 3, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> *img259.imageshack.us/img259/8500/picture1su8.th.png



Chor


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 3, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6491/Untitled.jpg

full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6491/Untitled.jpg


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 4, 2008)

My Ubuntu 8.04 Desktop:

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/9827/screenshotnn7.th.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 4, 2008)

^^cool!!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 5, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6545/Screenshot.png

full view - *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6545/Screenshot.png


----------



## iChaitanya (Apr 6, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> lol
> 
> *farm4.static.flickr.com/3105/2381302745_16b7e93a2b_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3143/2381308759_fc0e5e24ca_m.jpg
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2018/2382142672_98e60ce53d_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2222/2382144222_8c7e445f63_m.jpg
> ...



Hey, that's a cool desktop!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

Clean:
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/4980/desktopgg9.th.png

Dirty:
*img239.imageshack.us/img239/2051/desktop1im5.th.png

OS: GNU/Linux - Ubuntu 7.10
GTK, Metacity theme: Azel customized
Icon theme: Black and White customized
Wallpaper: Spring Flower wallpaper clock
Dock: AWN Curves
Desktop Widgets: Screenlets -
1) Now playing
2) Wallpaper clock


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

not good


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

^y?


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Kyonki meri aankhen kharab hain


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 6, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Kyonki meri aankhen kharab hain


toh chashma lo na!
acche bhale desktop ko bekaar kyun bolte ho?


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 7, 2008)

Kala chasma laga ke try kar chuka hun. koe pharak nahin pada.

BTW aur koe bhi hai jiski aankhen kharab hain yahan ya sirf main hi hun akela

Vaise kitne bekar colours use kar rakhe hain


----------



## iMav (Apr 7, 2008)

xam aa rahe hain:

*img219.imageshack.us/img219/9739/55188256sn3.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 7, 2008)

^ 

@ BBThumbHealer & Chaitanya, thanks 

And...

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3036/2396416648_56861dc0d9_m.jpg

​


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 7, 2008)

O Giga , Awesommme Wallie Again .. ! 

and iMav , ur wallie is nice too ...


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 7, 2008)

thank u once again, www.ndesign-studio.com


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 7, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^
> 
> @ BBThumbHealer & Chaitanya, thanks
> 
> ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 7, 2008)

Mine mine mine, first time a wide screen desktop. 

Clean 

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/3193/april2k8cleanvn4.th.jpg

Dirty 

*img98.imageshack.us/img98/7954/april2k8dirtyou5.th.jpg


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 7, 2008)

@ Sunny1211993, what ? 

Is she so ugly or scary ?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 8, 2008)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3024/2398052454_4e0006a38e.jpg​

All default. Spotlight, Stacks and QuickSilver to access stuffs.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 8, 2008)

storMAC


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice desk ... drgrudge !


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

wats written in chinese ?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ Sunny1211993, what ?
> 
> Is she so ugly or scary ?


no,ur deskie is sooo sool!

BTW no chages in my present deskie till hardy comes


----------



## Faun (Apr 8, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^
> 
> @ BBThumbHealer & Chaitanya, thanks
> 
> ...


whos the lady ?



iMav said:


> xam aa rahe hain:
> 
> *img219.imageshack.us/img219/9739/55188256sn3.th.jpg


really ?


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 9, 2008)

^ may be the author's GF 

@ sunny, lol

and why not some dirty desktops?

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2345/2400054616_7e95f20800_m.jpg *farm3.static.flickr.com/2380/2399216967_1300737d26_m.jpg

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif​


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 9, 2008)

*i31.tinypic.com/2vjub86.png


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 9, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> storMAC


What does that supposed to mean? 



BBThumbHealer said:


> Nice desk ... drgrudge !


Thanks.  



T159 said:


> wats written in chinese ?


How knows?  It's a Tsunami painting by some Japanese painter.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> *i31.tinypic.com/2vjub86.png



Cool hackintosh deskie LOL!


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

1.Png(more size)
*img182.imageshack.us/img182/2301/screenshothm5.th.png
2.with Jpg compresion
*img401.imageshack.us/img401/7573/screenshotmf6.th.jpg


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's mine. Not so great.
*www.imgx.org/thumbs/small/14881_atghr/snapshot2.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 9, 2008)

@hullap ,nice deskie but u need to work on it.changing the wallie and icon set may add to the looks.
@mehul-arre mehul uncle??itna badhiya deskie??BSD hai na?


----------



## hullap (Apr 9, 2008)

@sunny
voh bahut purana hai,
hardy ke aane tak rukuga 
aur mehul sabayan use kar raha hai,
console mein to dekh leta


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2008)

Uncle? Abhi toh meri shadi tak nahi hui. And no DE's on FreeBSD. Just giving a dekko to KDE apps since sabayon installs KDE by default.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 10, 2008)

^^I am not a moderator either.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2008)

^^back phrom hell ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Apr 10, 2008)

^^Dont visit hell too often now,I hate noob cheating phuckers.Fidelites ftw! and they show my evil stats too.

enough ot.


----------



## Gigacore (Apr 10, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2209/2402401210_4556594986_m.jpg *farm4.static.flickr.com/3173/2402402510_70fce2d2aa_m.jpg​


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 13, 2008)

<script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/swfobject.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bz.js"></script><noscript><p style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;">Your browser doesn't support JavaScript or you have disabled JavaScript.</p></noscript><div id="BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3"><div style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;"><div style="margin: 0pt auto; max-width: 500px; text-align: justify;"><p>Bad URLs in your HTML code prevented the banner from loading successfully.</p><p>You can get this error if you published a banner on your disk and then uploaded the banner files manually, or with your web site editor. Chances are that either your HTML code or banner file (bz.js) still make reference to content that is on your disk.</p><p>To find out how to resolve this issue, click <a href="*aquafadas.eu/wiki/Troubleshooting:BannerZestublication">here</a></p></div></div></div>




<script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/swfobject.js"></script>
<script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bz.js"></script>
<noscript><p style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;">Your browser doesn't support JavaScript or you have disabled JavaScript.</p></noscript>
<div id="BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3"><div style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;"><div style="margin: 0pt auto; max-width: 500px; text-align: justify;"><p>Bad URLs in your HTML code prevented the banner from loading successfully.</p><p>You can get this error if you published a banner on your disk and then uploaded the banner files manually, or with your web site editor. Chances are that either your HTML code or banner file (bz.js) still make reference to content that is on your disk.</p><p>To find out how to resolve this issue, click <a href="*aquafadas.eu/wiki/Troubleshooting:BannerZestublication">here</a></p></div></div></div>



<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="750" height="420" id="BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3" data="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bzAnimation.swf?swfId=BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3&xmlPath=file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bz.xml&imgPath=file:///Users/mac/Desktop/img&urlType=_top&themeMode=2"><param name="movie" value="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bzAnimation.swf?swfId=BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3&xmlPath=file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bz.xml&imgPath=file:///Users/mac/Desktop/img&urlType=_top&themeMode=2" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param></object>


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 13, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> <script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/swfobject.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bz.js"></script><noscript><p style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;">Your browser doesn't support JavaScript or you have disabled JavaScript.</p></noscript><div id="BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3"><div style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;"><div style="margin: 0pt auto; max-width: 500px; text-align: justify;"><p>Bad URLs in your HTML code prevented the banner from loading successfully.</p><p>You can get this error if you published a banner on your disk and then uploaded the banner files manually, or with your web site editor. Chances are that either your HTML code or banner file (bz.js) still make reference to content that is on your disk.</p><p>To find out how to resolve this issue, click <a href="*aquafadas.eu/wiki/Troubleshooting:BannerZestublication">here</a></p></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



??


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

^ WTF gaurav


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 13, 2008)

gauravsuneja said:


> <script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/swfobject.js"></script><script type="text/javascript" src="file:///Users/mac/Desktop/bz.js"></script><noscript><p style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;">Your browser doesn't support JavaScript or you have disabled JavaScript.</p></noscript><div id="BZ276EFB46FA3745B78AC283ABEC32D7E3"><div style="background-color:#ffffff;color:#000000;padding:1em;"><div style="margin: 0pt auto; max-width: 500px; text-align: justify;"><p>Bad URLs in your HTML code prevented the banner from loading successfully.</p><p>You can get this error if you published a banner on your disk and then uploaded the banner files manually, or with your web site editor. Chances are that either your HTML code or banner file (bz.js) still make reference to content that is on your disk.</p><p>To find out how to resolve this issue, click <a href="*aquafadas.eu/wiki/Troubleshooting:BannerZestublication">here</a></p></div></div></div>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Abe o Aadmi ke naam pe kalank yeh kya hai


----------



## iMav (Apr 13, 2008)

we want ban we want ban


----------



## praka123 (Apr 13, 2008)

I think he tried to embed a shockwave flash video?  ???


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah th swf file...lol

that too directly from his PC ?


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 14, 2008)

<a href="<A href="*imageshack.us"><img">*imageshack.us"><img src="*img371.imageshack.us/img371/9677/82166779fq6.png" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us"/></a><br/>


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

bhadkow yeah kya hai ^^ 

itna chota desktop ?


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 14, 2008)

^^sory dude wrong link!!!
here r da shots...

vista inspirat brico pack,icons,'visual tool tip' frm crystalxp.net, n 'napalm' frm april 2008 digit cd 2 burn up my icons!!
wallpapers frm transformers n prince of persia.....



*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f9f2cc5633.jpg



*img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f26bf1b6f5.jpg

[techno_funky] Use Thumbnails


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

nice icon set
post thumbnails dude


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 14, 2008)

or   *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f9f2cc5633.jpg

and  *img2.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/f26bf1b6f5.jpg


dialups a real pain in da ssa!!

sory dude couldn't do it....nxt time!!! c ya

n thanx man!


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

^^posting large images is not dial-up friendly and for limited bandwidth users


----------



## bhadkow (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah but dis was da 1st time i hosted images!!! so didn't know!!! dey r jut 251kb n 342kb resp.!!! so its not a big deal....but nxt time i vil post da thumbnails.......


----------



## MR.MOUSTACHE (Apr 15, 2008)

here  is the  screenshot  of  my  desktop :

*img30.picoodle.com/img/img30/4/1/19/f_Screenm_4f57c0c.jpg


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 17, 2008)

*i30.tinypic.com/2r3jv5w.png


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2008)

^^
COOL DESKIE par kitna hack karoge?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 17, 2008)

_yah to hackintosh lag raha hai  _


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 17, 2008)

^^
kaise?gaurav ke maathe par likha hai kya mera OS hakintosh hai


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 18, 2008)

no hackintosh no torrent downlaoding pure free stuff ubuntu aka macbuntu


*i32.tinypic.com/28kmpzp.png


----------



## gauravsuneja (Apr 19, 2008)

*i32.tinypic.com/2zoeydf.png


----------



## praka123 (Apr 19, 2008)

^your folder icons isnt good(frankly)  also large no.of gnome-applets on gnome-panel is a super pain in the a$$.heh!it will lag more!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6957/a.jpg

Full View- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6957/a.jpg


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 23, 2008)

My extreme pimped Matrix box.

*i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb178/ferrous_cranus/desktop_320.jpg

Except for icons, font and wallpaper, everything else is modded by me. Running on Fluxbox, slit contains wm applets,.. htop, irssi and a terminal run on the desktop background along with gkrellm. General programs are run using the menu else I use terminal for everything else, pretty slick.

EDIT: And here's a video of it in action. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwaqfbLX3o (...I know I type bad ..)


----------



## AkLeMo (Apr 23, 2008)

Got bored with the rest, so...
*www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/7073/Current%20Desktop.png
Full: *img228.imageshack.us/img228/1856/currentdesktopgf1.png


----------



## techx (Apr 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> *www.imgx.org/pthumbs/large/6491/Untitled.jpg
> 
> full view- *www.imgx.org/pfiles/6491/Untitled.jpg


 
cool..... I wonder how the hell did vista became so popular when it was told that it will be flop


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 5, 2008)

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/453/36053885ma9.th.jpg


*img155.imageshack.us/img155/7144/apreviewhl5.th.png


----------



## gauravsuneja (May 6, 2008)

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/7114/76229184qu9.th.jpg


----------



## Biplav (May 8, 2008)

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2096/2474665348_1b0d27a5ef.jpg
*

Theme - dReamxis for Windowblinds
Wallpaper-some random wallpaper on deviantart.com
Objectdock theme- Custom icons
*


----------

